# What are Blade 5/8 Toe blades



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Used for ? how short do they cut ? Would this be a good blade to use on the feed of a standard ? or are these for toys and minis?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Funny that you mention this! I just got mine today! I ordered it from PetEdge. This is the one that I bought:

http://www.petedge.com/product/Oster-Elite-CryogenX-AgION-Clipper-Blade-Size-58/46404.uts

It cuts 1/32" - not quite as short as a 30 blade. I'll give it a try this weekend.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

AgilityIG said:


> Funny that you mention this! I just got mine today! I ordered it from PetEdge. This is the one that I bought:
> 
> http://www.petedge.com/product/Oster-Elite-CryogenX-AgION-Clipper-Blade-Size-58/46404.uts
> 
> It cuts 1/32" - not quite as short as a 30 blade. I'll give it a try this weekend.


Thanks Agility let me know how it is I was on pet edge looking at the Geib one lol I was about to buy a 10 and 40 geib buttercut the 5/8 looked tempting


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Thanks Agility let me know how it is I was on pet edge looking at the Geib one lol I was about to buy a 10 and 40 geib buttercut the 5/8 looked tempting


Love the toe blade I use it between the rear butt pom poms too!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I've always used a #40 for my feet, I like how the teeth are so close together that I'm not worried about cutting the dog, I just have to keep a close eye on the temperature since shorter blades heat up a lot faster than longer ones.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I use toe blades on Jazz's feet, she can't take a really close cut so a 40 blade, and sometimes a 30 spells doom lol. I find it doesnt cut as close as the 30. For the spoos I use the wider of my two toe blades, I have a narrower one as well for little feet. I;m always finding uses for them other than feet. I used one to do the origional saddle pattern on Jazz before I made it wider. Love 'em


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I've always used a #40 for my feet, I like how the teeth are so close together that I'm not worried about cutting the dog, I just have to keep a close eye on the temperature since shorter blades heat up a lot faster than longer ones.


I always end up cutting the dog with a 40 I HATE THEM !!! How can I keep from cutting them ?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

It takes a pretty light hand to be honest, I find that with my dogs cutting that close tend to almost drag on the skin slowing the blade and causing nicks. I've been doing Saleen with a 40 blade reccently but I really like the 30 better. I dropped it though and broke it so I have to get another. It's the only blade I don't have two of, dunno how that happen.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh wow, I've never used toe blades before but I can see how that would be easier!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I've always wondered this myself. Saw a lady on youtube demonstrating a sweetheart cut on a minipoo using a toe blade for the back pattern. Didn't know what else they were used for except maybe narrow cuts.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Someone told me the toe blades are more likely to cut the dog. Is that not the case? I need something that makes it easier to trim between Baileys toe pads. He chew them when the hair gets wet/dirty and that sets him off to chewing his entire foot.

Wonder I love you new Avatar. It seems like we don't see too much of Salene, lol!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Can you just use a tidbit? It's a 30 blade and tiny for those smaller areas.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I hate toe blades, they nick dogs easier then a 40 blade... I'll never use one again.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

See, that's what I've heard Aidan. Kpoos, I've been looking at mini trimmers, but I thought maybe the toe blade would be better, they're cheaper to buy and you can have them sharpened. With the trimmers, once they're dull or broken, you have to dump the whole thing right?


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

generally any blade can nick a dog easily, but if your'e aware of it, you can generally avoid it. Some different blades like the toe blades need a slightly different technique, but they're certainly good for those tiny feet and setting a narrow pattern in! Personally I'm more adept with a normal blade, and can use a full 30 on a tiny toys feet fine. lol


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I've never nicked a dog with my #40 blade on the feet, only testicles since the skin is so.. weird. (I think the shorter cut on dog balls looks better.. so I use a short blade)

Unlike my other blades, when I use a 40 I don't press against the skin, but rather hold it against the skin if that makes sense? I know a lot of groomers use a 15 for feet and faces, but when you hold a 15 and a 10 tooth to tooth with each other, their teeth are just as wide apart with the 15 having the blade closer to the edge. This is MUCH more dangerous. Wide teeth with the teeth close spell big problems, the closer the teeth toegher the better. I like 40s because the teeth are so close I can't even get a fingernail between them.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> See, that's what I've heard Aidan. Kpoos, I've been looking at mini trimmers, but I thought maybe the toe blade would be better, they're cheaper to buy and you can have them sharpened. With the trimmers, once they're dull or broken, you have to dump the whole thing right?


I thought I'd seen the tidbit replacement blades on PetEdge. Am I wrong?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I've been using a 10 blade on Harry and I don't like it anymore. I want to just go to a 30 and forgo all 10 blades unless I do my sister in law's schnauzer.


----------

